

DNI Clapper: We can't stop another Snowden - rdl
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/02/23/spy-chief-we-can-t-stop-another-snowden.html

======
smoyer
This really shouldn't be a surprise ... the attack surface is too large, there
are too many privileged people, not enough silos and ... it's the government.
If they were more careful to get their money's worth, they'd find that they
had to develop more stringent specifications, which would also lead to a more
careful analysis of the problem.

------
us0r
When you hack all day, train people to hack all day, hire companies like Booz
who admitted they didn't check out their employees and reward them with
billions more in work - yea your not going to stop anything. I just hope more
people do it.

